# coding dobutamine stress echo at hospital



## mshelly87 (Aug 13, 2009)

How would you code a dobutamine stress echo done at the hospital?


----------



## deeva456 (Aug 13, 2009)

If your doctor supervises and provides the report, performs the doppler portion of the stress echo you would code as follows: 

93016
93018
93350-26
93320-26
93325-26

Since the test is being done in the hospital the physician cannot bill for administration of the dobutamine. 

Dolores, CPC - CCC


----------

